# What Spartacus Picked Out For His Birthday Gift



## Rebbetzin (Aug 9, 2010)

On Friday, Spartacus and I went to the local feed store to have him pick out his new birthday toy. Here is what he chose.







It is a Hedgehog. I wanted him to get a nice purple Octapus. But he likes Hedgehogs for some reason. He likes furry things that make nice noises when you squeeze them. The new Hedgehog makes a very loud "honking" sound when you squeeze his middle, and he has smaller "squeekers" in his feet.

About three years ago I got him a smaller Hedgehog. Here he is with both of them.











He loves his new Hedgehog!!


----------



## Mea (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday  Spartacus !!   Hope Your puppy-toys live long and prosper !


----------



## apdan (Aug 10, 2010)

Ohh my gosh that is so adorable!  does he actually go in and nose thru everything and pick out his favorite?? and what he wants?? you have just given me a grand idea for my dogs at christmas time!!!  I love it !!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 10, 2010)

He is sooooooooooooooo  adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rebbetzin (Aug 10, 2010)

apdan said:
			
		

> Ohh my gosh that is so adorable!  does he actually go in and nose thru everything and pick out his favorite?? and what he wants?? you have just given me a grand idea for my dogs at christmas time!!!  I love it !!!!


Yes, he has some special favorite toys. He knows them all by name. You can say "Go get____" and he comes back with whatever you said to get. 

He makes up games for different toys.  One game is to play "Goalie"in the hall with his big red Squeeky ball. He and my husband play that one almost every day. It is hard to get the ball past him!!

I don't know what two old people are doing with a "jock" for a dog!


----------

